# Do fish bruise?



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Got home from work today, and my male Lab looks like he has bruising on his forehead. Other than that he's active and seems perfectly healthy. Does this sound like any kind of illness, or is it likely really a bruise?


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's possible. Bruising happens when there is enough force exerted onto a certain area of your body to force more blood than is natural into the muscle tissue, I'm not by any means an expert on a fish's body but as far as I know they have blood and muscle tissue so I'd say it's possible, but I haven't heard of it happening before.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

I came home one day a few weeks after I had setup my first cichlid tank with a Cobalt Blue Zebra I think it was with some other fish. Well he was floating uspide down with a dark spot on his side. Took him down to my LFS and my fish guy told me he had been in a fight and more than most likely had his swim bladder ruptured. The bruise appeared to be in the shape of a "O" kinda like a mouth print. Needless to say he didnt make it....
So to answer your question... yes I believe they do.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Mbuna will sometimes fight and they have teeth. Sometimes they rub up against a sharp rock. Any of these things can cause abrasions and bruises.

One tell-tale sign that a certain fish has been fighting is to look if it's lips are white. This is because lip-locking is often an element of fighting and this wears off the pigmented skin on and around the lips.

Certain parasites can also look like bruises, so just keep a close eye on it. If it gets worse, it's either a parasite or an infected wound - both should be medicated. If it gets smaller after a few days it's probably just an abrasion that will heal on its own.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

It's kind of a redish color... so I don't think it's any kind of abrasion. He's the biggest fish in the tank right now, and nobody tries him. I'm HOPING he just ran into a rock chasing somebody.


----------

